# My cruze is having issues with shifting out of second gear?



## farroh.jpg (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello, i’d like to start off by saying that I own a 2011 cruze lt 1.4t, the car has 121k miles on it, i’ve owned it since 89k, I have put a few mods into it and plan to do more, my current mod list is, a trifecta tune, zzp cold air intake, a boost gauge, and I have the post cat and resonator cut out and straight piped.

As of recently i’ve been having issues while accelerating and shifting out of second gear (it’s an automatic transmission) so i’ll be accelerating and when it comes time for the shift, the car will cut boost, you’ll hear the blow off valve, and it seems like the power gets cut until it shifts into third gear, and the weirdest part is that for whatever reason this issue only happens intermittently. It doesn't always happen when shifting through second gear, sometimes it shifts smooth as butter and other times it doesn’t?

I haven’t been able to figure out what kind of conditions may be causing the issue. My first thought was that maybe the car detected a slip on one of the wheels so I turned off the traction control by holding it down so that both the 2 lights pop up showing it’s off, yet the issue still happens in that state? I’m honestly just confused at this point as to what may be happening, i’m currently wondering if i’m having some sort of “overboost” situation where the car detects too much boost and cuts the throttle, and when it does that it’s time for it to shift into 3rd. I know for a fact that the car is pushing 18-20psi of boost thanks to the trifecta tune and the boost gauge I have to monitor it.

has anyone experienced this issue? or maybe fixed this, any advice or anything to try? any tests anyone wants me to do or something like that?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi @farroh.jpg , if you haven't already, you should run this by our support team. Peer support via the forums is great, but this sounds like something that should be investigated more thoroughly. You can reach us here:



Contact Us - trifectaperformance.com


----------



## farroh.jpg (Feb 8, 2021)

This problem has been since resolved, I work at a shop so I put it on a lift then flushed out and re filled the transmission fluid. After that I used a snap on scan tool to do a re learn procedure on the transmission, and I drove it nice and light for a few days. Since then the car shifts nicely now thankfully and the problem has been resolved!


----------



## Byronh66 (6 mo ago)

Hello,

I also have the same 2011 Cruze as you. Mine also is having trouble shifting out of second gear. Mine over revs then kind of “bucks” or “jerks” or not the next gear abruptly. Not every time but often. This came out of nowhere. Does this sound similar to the issue you were having? Itook the battery off and did a hard reset of the ECU by draining the power out which I thought would be similar to what you did with the reprogramming. Should I try putting new fluid and then resetting again? How would you recommend to reset the ECU and TCU? Thank you!


----------

